# Reminder: Chat sessions every Sunday and Wednesday



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This is a reminder that the IBS Self Help Groups chats on-line every Sunday and Wednesday. Click on *Chat* on the navigation bar at the top of the screen.Visit the chat schedule and see what time we meet for your area and interest.Generally UK and Europe members meet Sunday at 8pm UK time. North American members meet on Sunday and Wednesday nights at 8:30pm EST.Chat Schedule.Voice chatting is now also available. Read about the instructions for setting it up here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum3/HTML/012203.html Jeffrey Roberts


----------

